# application to TEAM EASY



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

we dont have any purpose but to battle team RIP. mike said to do this so this thread should be allowed.

all you have to do to be apart of team easy is that you dont like team RIP........... that was easy eh? once you come to the conclusion you dont like team RIP you are an official member of Team Easy and you will never have to do any silly tasks to become a member


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you are the biggest whiney baby PGD









RIP is for fun for everyone, no exclusions. There's nothing to fight against. Good luck making a 1500 page thread.









Gotta always be fighting. I guess the Bullsnake defense got boring?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> we dont have any purpose but to battle team RIP. mike said to do this so this thread should be allowed.
> 
> all you have to do to be apart of team easy is that you dont like team RIP........... that was easy eh? once you come to the conclusion you dont like team RIP you are an official member of Team Easy and you will never have to do any silly tasks to become a member


This is all fine as long as all battles are located in the Hall of Stupidity and not in normal Lounge threads.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> we dont have any purpose but to battle team RIP. mike said to do this so this thread should be allowed.
> 
> all you have to do to be apart of team easy is that you dont like team RIP........... that was easy eh? once you come to the conclusion you dont like team RIP you are an official member of Team Easy and you will never have to do any silly tasks to become a member


This is all fine as long as all battles are located in the Hall of Stupidity and not in normal Lounge threads.
[/quote]

xenon just to let you know PGD has had a history of trying to get our thread closed and he will try his hardest to do that .. he doesnt want his own forum he just doesnt want us to have ours..

just so you know..

but we will keep our stuff inside our forum


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

word.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> word.


 to your mother


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> word.


 your a great man!
[/quote]
thats what he meant to say sir!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> word.


 to your mother
[/quote]

how bout leaving this in the main lounge so people can see the application forum........... or is team RIP lining your pockets?

whats wrong with word to your mother............ ice ice baby........ first thing that came to mind


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hell yeah I hate those guys. I say burn them all!!! lemme in on this! team easy yeah!

Wheres my logo?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if your serious then pm me...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm officail in!..I really hate one on the member in RIP..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm officail in!..I really hate one on the member in RIP..


welcome aboard!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Hell yeah I hate those guys. I say burn them all!!! lemme in on this! team easy yeah!
> 
> Wheres my logo?


You know you'll just steal the logo!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I'm officail in!..I really hate one on the member in RIP..


welcome aboard!!








[/quote]

thanks for the warm welcome...

I can't believe " give bullsnake a chance" is stupid thread


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Hell yeah I hate those guys. I say burn them all!!! lemme in on this! team easy yeah!
> 
> Wheres my logo?


You know you'll just steal the logo!








[/quote]

Damnit I've been spotted!!!!
To heck with you you damn ripper!! I hate all that you stand for and all that you sit for. I hope your shoes are a size too small and that causes you discomfort while you walk about durring the day!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

im sure nobody wants me in a team but i will join if i can............ RIP pisses me off why would they post in this thread


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pm me man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> im sure nobody wants me in a team but i will join if i can............ RIP pisses me off why would they post in this thread


join the team...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

WTF is with these teams man???

Is Team RIP composed of all these people posting crap thats pissing off the mods....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> WTF is with these teams man???
> 
> Is Team RIP composed of all these people posting crap thats pissing off the mods....


yea...pretty much except bullsnake who was wrongfully sentenced after years of doing what he does..

Join team easy and youll notice we are of a far superior breed!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im down...that sh*t was so ghey


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Im in


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

welcome to the team..you got a pm man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Team EASY is on its way up!!! WEll be wanting that thread soon Xenon


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, Team Easy actually is gettin pretty big this time around!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Wow, Team Easy actually is gettin pretty big this time around!










tld u dannyboy...and were not like we were last time!...bigger, badder and stronger than EVER!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

fighting the lamness....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> fighting the lamness....


one forum at a time


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> fighting the lamness....


one forum at a time








[/quote]

I wonder if there is anyway to fix it so all RIP forum posts dont show up on the new posts page....im already sick of clicking the view new posts button and seeing these RIP forum threads


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> WTF is with these teams man???
> 
> Is Team RIP composed of all these people posting crap thats pissing off the mods....


yea...pretty much except bullsnake who was wrongfully sentenced after years of doing what he does..

Join team easy and youll notice we are of a far superior breed!
[/quote]

you've been here for 5 months but know what's been going on during the 2.5 years before that?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well im going on what other people have said..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> well im going on what other people have said..


in other words, hearsay.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hyphen said:


> well im going on what other people have said..


in other words, hearsay.
[/quote]








but many members who dont agree with bullsnakes sentance are members of pfury far longer than me and im just agreeing with them...ever since i joined this site bullsnake has been posting pics of girlz, why ban him now?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> well im going on what other people have said..


in other words, hearsay.
[/quote]
:nod: 
but many members who dont agree with bullsnakes sentance are members of pfury far longer than me and im just agreeing with them...ever since i joined this site bullsnake has been posting pics of girlz, why ban him now?
[/quote]

this has already been gone over. read one of the 20 threads.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ive been here about nine months and all i ever see team rip is make retarded posts. I rarely see them help a new members questions like most of us at team easy, and other members on this site. they lounge post. Thats why i joined up at team easy. I hate seeing actul Piranha questions up and being ignored for dumb threads in the lounge by members of team rip.

just my point of view and reasons


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> Ive been here about nine months and all i ever see team rip is make retarded posts. I rarely see them help a new members questions like most of us at team easy, and other members on this site. they lounge post. Thats why i joined up at team easy. I hate seeing actul Piranha questions up and being ignored for dumb threads in the lounge by members of team rip.
> 
> just my point of view and reasons


DITTO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

tru thats a good reason to come here...i just joined cause..well...sh*t..i started it lol..along with PGD and some1 else who shall remain nameless


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

And just because it annoys me,

////This is gay


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> Ive been here about nine months and all i ever see team rip is make retarded posts. I rarely see them help a new members questions like most of us at team easy, and other members on this site. they lounge post. Thats why i joined up at team easy. I hate seeing actul Piranha questions up and being ignored for dumb threads in the lounge by members of team rip.
> 
> just my point of view and reasons


that's funny, because i remember acestro being quite knowledgeable and helpful in the non-piranha forums with his expert advice. and nismo knows quite a bit about cigars and saltwater reef keeping, which he helped me with many times. not everyone on piranha-fury owns piranhas anymore. and for those that do, nto everyone wants to answer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Has it gotten so bad that we have to make teams, just because there is "team rip"... I mean seriously...

I leave for two f'n days and all hell breaks loose..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol tru i never used "/" that sh*t...never will..and btw that nameless members spot has been taken by 2piranha2fury!!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

They post and would rather post in the lounge then help someone and you cant say Im wrong.

And I said from what Ive seen and I rarley see "team Rip" help people. MY opinion


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> They post and would rather post in the lounge then help someone and you cant say Im wrong.


yea..i post in the lounge but when i see a question that i can 100% answer..( unlike another member whoo shall remain nameless)(in my sig) i will answer it. buh really guys..we needa come up with some lingo for TEam EASY...last time we were more bent on destroying TEAM RIP..and after we nearly accomplished we stopped...sooo

just to let you know...for every topz...u post an easy button..thats all i got









i think PGD will find the that was easy video...and ill find the TEAM EASY ANTHEM...that was lost so long ago...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> They post and would rather post in the lounge then help someone and you cant say Im wrong.
> 
> And I said from what Ive seen and I rarley see "team Rip" help people. MY opinion


it may be the same newb questions get boring to answer.. sure i know them all but i hate answering how many p's can fit in a 20 gal then i tell them then they say oh well im gonna try 3 anyway.

and we post in the lounge and our forum which doesnt keep the p questions down since its in the other forum.

and yes over the almost 3 yrs ive been a member ive created relationships and i like to talk to people when im at home watching tv or something.. is that a crime?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

They are newb's They dont know how or what to do about repeat questions. They learn how to work the site in time. Im sure they dont know what the Different forums and where to post things either. So Ignor them and let someone other than a team rip member to help. They may get old but these newbs dont know that there questions are repeats, There looking for help. Maybe say, Check the threads in the so and so forum. Thats how they will learn, The lounge isnt the main focus on this site


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> They post and would rather post in the lounge then help someone and you cant say Im wrong.
> 
> And I said from what Ive seen and I rarley see "team Rip" help people. MY opinion


it may be the same newb questions get boring to answer.. sure i know them all but i hate answering how many p's can fit in a 20 gal then i tell them then they say oh well im gonna try 3 anyway.

and we post in the lounge and our forum which doesnt keep the p questions down since its in the other forum.

and yes over the almost 3 yrs ive been a member ive created relationships and i like to talk to people when im at home watching tv or something.. is that a crime?
[/quote]
nah derez nun wrong wit that...we don expect nun from u anywayz :rasp: lol jk

but seriously...what fish do u keep?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think a lot of people feel like they have to literally wade through the lounge(and now Team RIP forum threads) and all the conversations to get to the actual piranha site...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> *The lounge isnt the main focus on this site*


it is for me. does that make me a bad person or less competent? am i less worthy of your presence before me because i come here primarily for the lounge?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

And you guys do help people sometimes, But i think you rather post other places then help a newbie, So thats my point, my opinion


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> They post and would rather post in the lounge then help someone and you cant say Im wrong.
> 
> And I said from what Ive seen and I rarley see "team Rip" help people. MY opinion


I also rarely see a question go unanswered unless it's something that I can look at and say "No one really can answer that accurately" All other questions usually find their answer and seasoned vets not answering questions allows people like you to take the lead role and help some people out. Older members fall out and less older members are now the vets. We simply don't need everyone who knows the answer the reply to a thread, it'd be 100 pages for each little question. Besides that the minute you post as a "job" or duty it's not any fun anymore.

Acestro is probably one of the smartest people on this site and one of the main creators of Team RIP.. So what if he likes to goof. I don't care if he can answer how many p's in a 20g, but he's there to answer the hard questions though and has great non-p info. He's an asset(can't believe I said that)


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well its a Piranha site. Its Piranha-fury.com., People join to get knowledge about there hobby or the fish they keep, Not read your lounge threads, Or even be bothered by them

Questions get answered , Just rarely by Team Rip, Thats what I think .

Acestro is smart could help alot of Members with there problems about piranhas, I just think He rarely does because he just wants to make funny or stupid threads rather then help_ Most of the Time_


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

so are team easy members sworn to only make post with some for of information or intilectual value to the tpoic being discussed?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> so are team easy members sworn to only make post with some for of information or intilectual value to the tpoic being discussed?


nah but we do put helping people over "lounging around"

think of it this way..when u first joined the site, you uwere hungry for knowledge..you asked questions and u were getting few responses cause everybody else was chilling in the lounge. Pay it forward man..use the help you got as a noob to help other newbies.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Badrad1532 said:


> Well its a Piranha site. Its Piranha-fury.com., People join to get knowledge about there hobby or the fish they keep, Not read your lounge threads, Or even be bothered by them
> 
> Questions get answered , Just rarely by Team Rip, Thats what I think .


and that's where your ignorance shows. maybe you haven't been a member long enough to realize that over the course of years many members form friendships. i've met many people through this forum and some i consider to be friends. i don't own a single piranha. do you want to know how many fish enthusiasts ONLY post in the lounge? quite a bit if you'd like to count. do you know how many members here don't even own piranhas anymore? the number is also quite high. no matter what the initial draw to piranha-fury was, there are members that no longer are involved with piranhas but come only to socialize over the internet or kill some time. and some of the people the still visit the forum but don't own piranhas anymore are some of the members that contribute the most. and that doesn't mean that they answer every single question in the piranha forum.

and you know what? there are also a lot of new members that join and post in the lounge the same day or day after. chew on that for a while.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

No Thats why i joined Team easy, Thats what im annoyed with and Im speaking for myself not team easy. I am giving you my reason. I am well newer than most of the team rip members that could answer more questions then I can. I am a begginer in Piranha keeping compared to most of you. I just think you guys could help"more".


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stop derailing the thread ppl!!!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

The crazy posting in the lounge is what Im talking about. Once agian i am speaking for me, Its MY opinion,

Im done derailing this thread, Join Team Easy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

JOIN TEAM EASY!!! thats what this threads about...you can talk about this stuff WHEN xenon gives us a thread!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

cant get the team pic to work on my sig some help please havent ever put a pic in my sig


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

put







around that link


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> cant get the team pic to work on my sig some help please havent ever put a pic in my sig


...sorry i'll be in the lounge trying to raise my post count...lol

J/k Click on my pic and go to the website and then cut and paste the forum url into your sig


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

haha///


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...join team easy...our posts actually count


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yup/


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh wow, you guys are witty. it's a shame i'm not even in rip :/ and an fyi, all forum rules still apply here. any continuing bashing is unacceptable.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fattykins


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

as long as you understand kfizzly.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

trigga can i ask you a question... how do you go from being so cool with rip to all a sudden hating it?

wishy washy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> as long as you understand kfizzly.












i dont look like that guy...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

my post count per day is 5.6 ? is that what ur talking about.?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

look at mines...almsot 25


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

why is team easy in the hall of stupidity when team rip is in the hall of fame







.

can i join team easy, i just want to be one of the cool kids


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahaha it worked thx guys 
and why are we in the stupid side we have gained so many people today


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahaha it worked thx guys
> and why are we in the stupid side we have gained so many people today


lol....the people have spoken


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya i think we need out own spot also not the hall of stupidity


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> I am well newer than most of the team rip members that could answer more questions then I can. I am a begginer in Piranha keeping compared to most of you. I just think you guys could help"more".


just because you are new, it does not mean I or anyone else knows more than you. Frank could have just joined yesterday does that mean he knows less? No. You control how much you know, it's not controlled by the day you join p-fury. Many many questions can be found from simply following along with other peoples experiances and retaining knowledge.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mike123 said:


> why is team easy in the hall of stupidity when team rip is in the hall of fame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure...ill send u a pm

and plz will people move the bickering and all that to the "were bakk" thread...plz an thank you...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> so are team easy members sworn to only make post with some for of information or intilectual value to the tpoic being discussed?


nah but we do put helping people over "lounging around"

think of it this way..when u first joined the site, you uwere hungry for knowledge..you asked questions and u were getting few responses cause everybody else was chilling in the lounge. Pay it forward man..use the help you got as a noob to help other newbies.
[/quote]

When I first joined and I was "hungry for knowledge" I searched and observed and learned way more than I would then by asking individual questions. Some questions only require one response not all the site posting a response.

Some people come here AS SAID for a couple hours a day for a good laugh, to see what the charactors on this site are doing, not neccasarily wanting to answer questions after a long day that will get answers or are common knowledge.

But there are many lounge lizards who do browse sub-forums and look for hard questions to answer and help/


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

score im in


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WOAH...lol u sure are...a little big tho..my bad..lemme get that link for u


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

join team easy today, we're number 1


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

take em EASY TAKE EM SLEEZY HAHAHAHAHA......................................O ON POINT AHEM.........................JOIN TEAM EASY


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> bump


lol your thread sucks so much you need to bump it


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

stupid rip spammer you have your own area spam away in there


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> stupid rip spammer you have your own area spam away in there


nobody is there


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

then spam something and the rest of rip will come running to spam thousands of messages behind you


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

joey d isnt a member of rip yet. a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea...joeyd stop postin here if u aint gonna join..this is an apllication thread..go post in were backk if u really wanna talk


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Im in team easy... none of these team rip member could see me....


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> joey d isnt a member of rip yet. a


they why does he have all of team rips sh*t all over his signature


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> joey d isnt a member of rip yet. a


they why does he have all of team rips sh*t all over his signature
[/quote]

we cant moderate who puts those in. sorry.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Something I wanna now myself.....

what are the team rip doing in our threads! stay back!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

he sure as hell spams like he is in rip or does he have to close 5 threads and spam 300 messages in 2 days to get into rip. if so it seems that many of them do that quite often


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

whats to say we cant go in there thread??


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> Something I wanna now myself.....
> 
> what are the team rip doing in our threads! stay back!


 thats why i suggested to have our own subforum in the suggestion box so this kind of sh*t dosent happen all the time its just a matter of time before someone from team rip gets our join now thread and our were back thread closed from stupid crap.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

i made my presence known in BlackSunshine's RIPP app thread.....

TEAM EASY 1 ----------------------- RIP 0(and the half of Bsunshine that defected)


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Trigga said:


> whats to say we cant go in there thread??


well we vowed to fight rip might as well do it in their subfolder otherwise they will keep doing it in our thread. who with going and talking some serious sh*t in rips area


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im with w/e...u guys go..ill be commanding the battlefields


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what is so special about RIP team?? I dont see anything good from them beside bicthing and moaning.loljk


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

then lets go now

who is down for meeting them in a p-fury chat to duke this out and show who is boss we all have to go in tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> then lets go now
> 
> who is down for meeting them in a p-fury chat to duke this out and show who is boss we all have to go in tho


I honestly think Team Easy are not ready for the battle yet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> then lets go now
> 
> who is down for meeting them in a p-fury chat to duke this out and show who is boss we all have to go in tho


I honestly think Team Easy are not ready for the battle yet.
[/quote]







agreed...

we need to get ready for war and learn tatics to win this thang...and this shouldnt take place in live chat..i have a better idea..all in due time tho


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> then lets go now
> 
> who is down for meeting them in a p-fury chat to duke this out and show who is boss we all have to go in tho


I honestly think Team Easy are not ready for the battle yet.
[/quote]
:nod: agreed...

we need to get ready for war and learn tatics to win this thang...and this shouldnt take place in live chat..i have a *better idea.*.all in due time tho








[/quote]

pm me :nod:


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ALRIGHT I JUST LAID SOME COMMENTS ON RIPS HOME BASE AND CALLED BS A TRAITOR TRYING TO GET SOME TO CONVERT


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys guys! Where do we draw the line. BS and the rest of those RIP Sumnuvabitches gotta pay!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Guys guys! Where do we draw the line. BS and the rest of those RIP Sumnuvabitches gotta pay!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Guys guys! Where do we draw the line. BS and the rest of those RIP Sumnuvabitches gotta pay!











[/quote]

Hey keep your spam in your own threads!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> ALRIGHT I JUST LAID SOME COMMENTS ON RIPS HOME BASE AND CALLED BS A TRAITOR TRYING TO GET SOME TO CONVERT


good luck with that.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ALRIGHT I JUST LAID SOME COMMENTS ON RIPS HOME BASE AND CALLED BS A TRAITOR TRYING TO GET SOME TO CONVERT


good luck with that.








[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Seriously guys get outta here!!

Come on knock it off!!

/throws tantrum


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hah BS you have finally lost it :bong:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

alright...thats how its gonna be i guess.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


> alright...thats how its gonna be i guess.


I know dude its hella weak. We gotta do something.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> alright...thats how its gonna be i guess.


I know dude its hella weak. We gotta do something.









[/quote]
do what join rip cause easys lame? you are such a traitor BS

you know how RIP deals with double agents?










thats right it was team RIP


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you rips are bums, you guys have nothin to compare with us


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> alright...thats how its gonna be i guess.


I know dude its hella weak. We gotta do something.









[/quote]
do what join rip cause easys lame? you are such a traitor BS

you know how RIP deals with double agents?










thats right it was team RIP
[/quote]

STFU with your traitor crap
Θ- Roundhouse kicks Nismo
Θ- Jumps over small table
Θ- beats up country singer

Θ- Makes wicker basket


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro likes buttsecks?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


>


oOh


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I would like an application to team easy. how do i get one?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

just can't pass on that buttsecks ehh?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

no im just so sick of RIP spam and having fun that i decided to join the team dedicated to hating fun. so cmon guys how do i join.. you want me to run a mission?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. you gotta go thru the RIP threads and post a bunch of hatefull and tasteless comments. But you have to make sure while you are spamming your hatered that you accuse them of spamming and posting hatefull messages. Don't worry about giving examples and also don't worry about being accurate because its not important. If you just keep saying that they are spammers and haters then ppl will belive. Then you can put one of these nifty logos in your sig.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahahah lol

and spell everything wrong too....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> yeah. you gotta go thru the RIP threads and post a bunch of hatefull and tasteless comments. But you have to make sure while you are spamming your hatered that you accuse them of spamming and posting hatefull messages. Don't worry about giving examples and also don't worry about being accurate because its not important. If you just keep saying that they are spammers and haters then ppl will belive. Then you can put one of these nifty logos in your sig.


so true


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

flashover00 said:


> hahahahah lol
> 
> and spell everything wrong too....


lol look who stabbed team easy in the back... seems as though flashover has seen the light!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah...im reborn


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury
[/quote]

hahahahahaha
Didnt do much? What was i supposed to do.....WAR it out

im anti team and pro P fury

This sh*t is like the civil war man.....its dividing a good thing


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury
[/quote]

hahahahahaha
Didnt do much? What was i supposed to do.....WAR it out

im anti team and pro P fury

This sh*t is like the civil war man.....its dividing a good thing
[/quote]

trader.....we WERE suppose to be in this together

/p*ssy's out
/scared of rip
/loves the good things


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury
[/quote]

hahahahahaha
Didnt do much? What was i supposed to do.....WAR it out

im anti team and pro P fury

This sh*t is like the civil war man.....its dividing a good thing
[/quote]

_*trader*....._we WERE suppose to be in this together

/p*ssy's out
/scared of rip
/loves the good things
[/quote]

You might want to go with "traitor". I believe it more accurately conveys what you wanted to say.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury
[/quote]

hahahahahaha
Didnt do much? What was i supposed to do.....WAR it out

im anti team and pro P fury

This sh*t is like the civil war man.....its dividing a good thing
[/quote]

_*trader*....._we WERE suppose to be in this together

/p*ssy's out
/scared of rip
/loves the good things
[/quote]

You might want to go with "traitor". I believe it more accurately conveys what you wanted to say.
[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHAHAH

ChilDawg........you are the funniest man alive


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I remember flash saying something like, im out of the team, unless some1 can convience me to come back and something else about being a valuable asset that shouldnt be over looked...thats why i said ur not a big loss..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

he isn't a big loss...who the hell cares...

/has to watch his spelling because of childawg


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I remember flash saying something like, im out of the team, unless some1 can convience me to come back and something else about being a valuable asset that shouldnt be over looked...thats why i said ur not a big loss..


lol...you guys needed members and i received no encouragement to continue my Easy membership. 
There has to be a reason for me to stay.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> I remember flash saying something like, im out of the team, unless some1 can convience me to come back and something else about being a valuable asset that shouldnt be over looked...thats why i said ur not a big loss..


lol...you guys needed members and i received no encouragement to continue my Easy membership. 
There has to be a reason for me to stay.....
[/quote]
youll regret it...but dont take that as a sign of us wanting you back...we dont honestly


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> I remember flash saying something like, im out of the team, unless some1 can convience me to come back and something else about being a valuable asset that shouldnt be over looked...thats why i said ur not a big loss..


lol...you guys needed members and i received no encouragement to continue my Easy membership. 
There has to be a reason for me to stay.....
[/quote]

nobody isn't going to convience you to come back...we are to big in the game for that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ANYWAYSS!!!this is a APPLICATION thread none of you guys that are non easy arent applying right? So got something to say? Say it in were back


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I wanna re-apply....but i want advanced standing in the team.
Something along the lines of co-founder or a cool title.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

u werent a co founder so u wont be given that title...if you want u can help us reqruit people and be given an award when we get our own thread.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> u werent a co founder so u wont be given that title...if you want u can help us reqruit people and be given an award when we get our own thread.


good idear :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if course the whole team agrees to give u another chance...but dont get your head stuck up your ass...not being a dick just being straight up...its not like were failing horribly without u


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

^^ ya even if we did have him we would still be failing horribly







. thats ok i like fighting losing battles.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mike123 said:


> ^^ ya even if we did have him we would still be failing horribly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL we wont lose man trust me were not gonna be stuck in here forever


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

they got there pionts.....but even still i will not give up without a fight


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim, Trigga, Mike,...I think we should give Flash a chance..We all deserve another chance, we all make mistake.

I suggest we give him another chance, we dont want to lose member.. or creat a fight, etc... in our thread.

what ya think>?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> I wanna re-apply....*but i want advanced standing in the team.
> Something along the lines of co-founder or a cool title.*


Thats the only thing that pissed me off about his re applying thing or w/e. Hes acting like we need him and in all honesty we do need members...but humble ones not people like u. Sorry man but thats how i feel. You can re apply if you want and do the reqruitment thing like i suggested...that challenge is available for all EASY members btw..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I wanna re-apply....*but i want advanced standing in the team.
> Something along the lines of co-founder or a cool title.*


Thats the only thing that pissed me off about his re applying thing or w/e. Hes acting like we need him and in all honesty we do need members...but humble ones not people like u. Sorry man but thats how i feel. You can re apply if you want and do the reqruitment thing like i suggested...that challenge is available for all EASY members btw..
[/quote]

I hear your feeling and understandable...but let see what flash have to say if we give him another chance...If he willing to be a full member of the team, he's welcome back..but if he still stand what he said. then we all know he deserve it or not.

But every member have to agree with each other as well for him to give back to the team, not just me or you.

what up with BlackS???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol bs is crazy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Trigga said:


> yeah...im reborn


your a bitch backstabber thats what u are

but not a big loss really...didnt really do much like JIm99 or 2p2fury
[/quote]

so getting suspended for a day and not being able to type proper english is a bonus in EASY?

DAMN!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dogg...not everyone is an american thru and thru some people are ESL like my self...i just came to canada when i was like 6 so i grew up around english speaking individuals.. u really needa shut up about that


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Trigga said:


> dogg...not everyone is an american thru and thru some people are ESL like my self...i just came to canada when i was like 6 so i grew up around english speaking individuals.. u really needa shut up about that


trigga guess what.. shhhhhhh. yeah shhhhhhhh. yea you like that dont you. shhhhhhh... let me join ur club .


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Listen...i have a proposal. Mainly because i have no idea what the function of Easy is..and personally i dont want to wage war on RIP because now that they have their own forum im not offended by the massive amount of spam that was hitting me in the face everytime i refreshed a page.

My proposal is this.....scrap the whole easy team thing and swap in something different. Maybe call it the CIRCLE. We could start our own thread in the hall of stupidity or the lounge and use it like RIP does just to goof off and post and become friends.

Truth is, i have absolutely no idea who any of these Easy people are:
Example:
Trigga i know that you like Pac and live up north
2p2fury...i know that you are decent but got suspended for calling my buddy gay..lol..but you aplogized so massive respect
Jim and mike...no clue...but the spelling stuff is hilarious and i dig it. 
Basically wanna know who everyone is, and the best way for that is a peaceful funny thread. 
Besides....Easy has such a negative image.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> dogg...not everyone is an american thru and thru some people are ESL like my self...i just came to canada when i was like 6 so i grew up around english speaking individuals.. u really needa shut up about that


trigga guess what.. shhhhhhh. yeah shhhhhhhh. yea you like that dont you. shhhhhhh... let me join ur club .
[/quote]
blow me


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

you're a f*cking riot slcker









flashover00, i like your idea about not waging war against rip but i dont think we need to rename team easy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mike123 said:


> you're a f*cking riot slcker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

mike123 said:


> you're a f*cking riot slcker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its got such a negative image....everyone rips on it and puts it down. 
We should regroup and swap out team for social group etc..
make everyone equal and let everyone get to know eachother through spam and BS in our own thread
Membership would be unlimited...just introduce and say something cool.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Trigga said:


> dogg...not everyone is an american thru and thru some people are ESL like my self...i just came to canada when i was like 6 so i grew up around english speaking individuals.. u really needa shut up about that


trigga guess what.. shhhhhhh. yeah shhhhhhhh. yea you like that dont you. shhhhhhh... let me join ur club .
[/quote]
blow me
[/quote]

dude i didnt know 14 yr olds talked that way?

your mom should wash out yo mouth!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

mike123 said:


> you're a f*cking riot slcker


QFT!









I love you guys.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

love you too







mainly cuz your name is mike


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Alpha beta charlie delta echo mike!

YAY!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

IM A PLECO FFS!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

f*ck this! There shall be no peace!! Hang them all out by their toes!!! Poke them in the ribs with a long stick! 
I say we do rename. We rename to Team Kick You in the Dick if You Mouth Off.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

so ur saying i cant join your club? DAMNIT


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nahh you're cool. you can join Team Scuzzlebutt. Instead of uppercutts we issue headbutts..... And wicker baskets.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hey Sunshine are you in or out from EASY>??? or you just messing around with our head?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dude I didn't touch your head or that girl! I don't care what she says. 
she has a tattoo so I assumed she was 18.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Dude I didn't touch your head or that girl! I don't care what she says.
> she has a tattoo so I assumed she was 18.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Dude I didn't touch your head or that girl! I don't care what she says.
> she has a tattoo so I assumed she was 18.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ok seriously for a minute...are fiji apples really from fiji or is it just called that?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

im not sure. fiji apples are good i like crunchy apples. i wonder if Rocky likes fiji apples.

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

loll


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

rocky is my best friend


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Scrubs is on in like 2 minutes







.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

mike123 said:


> Scrubs is on in like 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/likes to watch rocky and scrubbs
/ran for the tv
/tripped over a biscuit

HAy I can't post pics up in this forum
/no easy button for the world to see


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

◙ Kicks Jim in head for using / speak as a member of Team Easy.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ◙ Kicks Jim in head for using / speak as a member of Team Easy.


/sunshine ran to kick jim in the head
/sunshine tripped over a cat


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> ◙ Kicks Jim in head for using / speak as a member of Team Easy.


grab sunshine by his neck and knee him on his chin, come down follow with my elbow


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ◙ Kicks Jim in head for using / speak as a member of Team Easy.


grab sunshine by his neck and knee him on his chin, come down follow with my elbow :rasp:
[/quote

/smashes team rip on the wall 
/yes.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

y de hell does the site keep goin offline!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mike123......are you going to Muaythai class today? at 6pm...let me know.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> mike123......are you going to Muaythai class today? at 6pm...let me know.


sounds interesting :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ö Laughs at your puny attacks.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ö Laughs at your puny attacks.


(laughs at sunshine.......for nothing


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> ö Laughs at your puny attacks.


(laughs at sunshine.......for nothing








[/quote]

that hurt my feelings.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ok, ok, ok its time for me to be the last poster in all the threads in the hall of stupidity


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

whore


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> whore


me?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

after reading this it really does seem to me like there is alot of jelousy from TEAM EASY aimed at R.I.P.................

yes i am in team easy but first and foremost i am here to help people with their P situation............

it also seem like some team easy members are basically pricks.....and trying to cause arguments...........

2 WORDS..................... GROW UP


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dezboy said:


> after reading this it really does seem to me like there is alot of jelousy from TEAM EASY aimed at R.I.P.................
> 
> *yes i am in team easy* but first and foremost i am here to help people with their P situation............
> 
> ...


/aims shotgun at deezboayyhhhz head!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dezboy said:


> after reading this it really does seem to me like there is alot of jelousy from TEAM EASY aimed at R.I.P.................
> 
> yes *i am in team easy * but first and foremost i am here to help people with their P situation............
> 
> ...










I didn't know that, after all your sign and avatar have RIP all over....

Jealousy? no way...maybe other member in TEAM EASY but diffinately not me.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I AINT ARGUEING, just saying cos its a tad stupid, yes i were the R.I.P badges cos its just fun and a good laugh to mess about but, i also help alot of members out, so people should go against people just cos they are in a certain team, and that goes for team easy also


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dezboy said:


> I AINT ARGUEING, just saying cos its a tad stupid, yes i were the R.I.P badges cos its just fun and a good laugh to mess about but, i also help alot of members out, so people should go against people just cos they are in a certain team, and that goes for team easy also


I'm not sure if you misunderstood me or not...but I did not say anything about argueing at all about you...

As for both TEAM..it all just fun to me as well. It seem like alot of members or TEAM RIP have something against EASY..and please DEZ..take it "EASY"


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I AINT ARGUEING, just saying cos its a tad stupid, yes i were the R.I.P badges cos its just fun and a good laugh to mess about but, i also help alot of members out, so people should go against people just cos they are in a certain team, and that goes for team easy also


I'm not sure if you misunderstood me or not...but I did not say anything about argueing at all about you...

As for both TEAM..it all just fun to me as well. It seem like alot of members or TEAM RIP have something against EASY..and please DEZ..take it "EASY"








[/quote]

interesting perspectives indeed.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

2x indeed


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I not a prick and have nithing against rip besides me hating them....Just saying because the man people that post in our team is me, trigga, and 2p2f :nod:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

just seems to me like too much cyber tough guys...................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So is part of the requirement of Easy to pretend to join RIP and also to get warnings from mods for various things? Because you're falling behind on those requirements Jim.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> So is part of the requirement of Easy to pretend to join RIP and also to get warnings from mods for various things? Because you're falling behind on those requirements Jim.:laugh:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

der we three are team quezzy we like to talk to each other. its boring

then these RIP bastards come in and make are thread fun...

damn assholes.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> der we three are team quezzy we like to talk to each other. its boring
> 
> then these RIP bastards come in and make are thread fun...
> 
> damn assholes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jim has the x-mas spirit.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> Jim has the x-mas spirit.


thanks.....I feel...ammm, great


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> der we three are team quezzy we like to talk to each other. its boring
> 
> then these RIP bastards come in and make are thread fun...
> 
> damn assholes.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

dezboy said:


> der we three are team quezzy we like to talk to each other. its boring
> 
> then these RIP bastards come in and make are thread fun...
> 
> damn assholes.

























[/quote]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

stop posting in this damn thread....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

poor thread is damned.







and on christmas too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Seeing as this place is a ghost-town.

Here's some of Silence's latest work....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wrong THREAD THO


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> Seeing as this place is a ghost-town.
> 
> Here's some of Silence's latest work....


damn acestro....you a beast

Why are you posting this here? you guys post in here, then you all start talking how boring our posts are, when you all are doing the damage


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

damage?

We're keeping the rest of pfury from dying from boredom.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> damage?
> 
> We're keeping the rest of pfury from dying from boredom.


muh.....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

as not to go off topic who is the next poor soul to join easy...........


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and iam a team eazy member,,,,,,,,ya,!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

now what do we do????


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

cueball said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people.....ETC
Welcome again


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jim99 said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people.....ETC
Welcome again








[/quote]

what happened to destroy rip i was particularly fond of that one.

oh yeah i got a new sword that gives me +1 to strength so i can do more damage [email protected]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

get a life man...stay the hell outta this thread..wanna bash plzz go to the were backk thread.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Slcr dude thats perfect. my down's spell is up +1. we can use it to join attack level +3


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people.....ETC
Welcome again








[/quote]

*what happened to destroy rip i was particularly fond of that one. *

oh yeah i got a new sword that gives me +1 to strength so i can do more damage [email protected]
[/quote]
exactly


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people.....ETC
Welcome again








[/quote]

*what happened to destroy rip i was particularly fond of that one. *

oh yeah i got a new sword that gives me +1 to strength so i can do more damage [email protected]
[/quote]
exactly








[/quote]

teh....really, thats what we are all about....but we won't let knowbody talk trash to us :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....*help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people*.....ETC
Welcome again








[/quote]
what a copy cat :rasp:

[/quote]

You do realize that both Epilepsy and Easy are copycats of RIP, right?









/uses slash

/adds +1 poop points and casts meatspin spell on lame teams


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

actually we're are not copy cats......Tell me why you think your statement is true


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/finds secret mystic enchanted chest of poo..

/flings +1 poo spell

/believe me its alot of poo in this thread now


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now what do we do????:rasp:


LOL

there are many things you can do....*help out members in this forum have fun and talk to people*.....ETC
Welcome again








[/quote]
what a copy cat :rasp:

[/quote]

wtf are you smoking....when we made EASY 2.0 thats what we set out to do...seriously u needa get your facts straight


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

dezboy said:


> as not to go off topic who is the next poor soul to join easy...........


LOL....we'll wait and see


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

current team easy list

Jim99!!!
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
Cueball
Fargo
Dawgs
Joga Bonito
assclown
PaNo617


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wait? im not suppose to post in this thread?

who said that? where are you?

trigga you got a lot more uptight since u created this noob team.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo and BS on team easy?







okay.

I dont care, you guys can make up a billion teams. We're just enjoying goofing around in RIP.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

some maybe newb to this site, but you don't know the experience they have at fish keeping :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> Fargo and BS on team easy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And ill be there to join you sooon lol....as a EASY representative of course...sall gravy in the navy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PLease welcome ladies and gentleman...LEasure1!!

Smart man..turned around from epilepsy before it was too late..

Welcome!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

team frenzy!!

ohhhh tops


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> PLease welcome ladies and gentleman...LEasure1!!
> 
> Smart man..turned around from epilepsy before it was too late..
> 
> Welcome!


Welcome leasure1....









Current Team Easy members

Jim99!!!
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
Cueball
Fargo
Dawgs
Joga Bonito
assclown
PaNo617
Leasure1


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Id like everyone to please welcome AKSkirmish to team EASY...WElcome man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

welcome AKSkirmish
















this team thing is kicking balls


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

about time AK. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

How do u join?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

haha my friend said it the best...more buds than a botanical garden..HAPPY NEW YEARZ!!!

RastaMON your welcome to join easy. Just ask JIm99 hell set u up.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ANYWAYZ...so lemme ask you guys somin..if GG disables post count in this forum, you gonna stop posting here?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> ANYWAYZ...so lemme ask you guys somin..if GG disables post count in this forum, you gonna stop posting here?


Of course...I mean its all fun to me

But I think there making a big deal out of nothing...Its not necessary...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

So youll still post here right Jim


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> So youll still post here right Jim


yup......









same as I do everyday :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cool. I hope everyone else feels that way.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> cool. I hope everyone else feels that way.


so trigga....what have you done for the new years


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i got so high...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

:laugh:

I wast wasted


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok i am now in easy. What do we do?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RastaMON said:


> Ok i am now in easy. What do we do?


:laugh: Now THAT is the question.









What's up Trigg? What's up queasies?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RastaMON said:


> Ok i am now in easy. What do we do?


pm sent!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> Ok i am now in easy. What do we do?


pm sent!
[/quote]
:suspicous:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

please welcome Trevor to team easy everyone


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BUMP if your gonna join dont keep pming me...just post here and ILL pm you


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

please welcome shoal king to the team guys!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

hey everyone... great to be here


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

now trigga has someone to talk to in the protected forum


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol ur gay


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> now trigga has someone to talk to in the protected forum


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> now trigga has someone to talk to in the protected forum


Trigga just trying to keep his forum alive!...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL.. you guys..


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now trigga has someone to talk to in the protected forum


Trigga just trying to keep his forum alive!...:rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

acestro said:


>


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Trigga said:


>


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


>


----------

